# R32 GTR boost control query



## Davidlynch (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

New to the forum and GTR ownership. Just imported a fairly original example in need of a bit of tidying.

Engine wise it’s stock except for an exhaust and greddy boost controller. It has a greddy boost solenoid in the engine bay leading to profec b II controller on the dash. The vacuum nipple has snapped off the controller and it looks like the controller itself isnt working either.

Plugged up the vacuum hose for the moment. Car starts and idles well, albeit a bit high but I will be going through all the vacuum hoses.

Before I drive the car any bit I’d like to sort some sort of boost control. Is there a way to run wastegate pressure boost for safety until I get around to getting a proper ecu?

Any input appreciated.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Is the OEM solenoid still on the drivers side shock tower?


----------



## Davidlynch (8 mo ago)

lightspeed said:


> Is the OEM solenoid still on the drivers side shock tower?


there is a greddy solenoid on the drivers tower, best to just replace the greddy solenoid/controller with oem solenoid?

It has the oem ecu and oem fuel rail/regulator. Unsure if the oem map has been tweaked hence why I just want to make sure it’s running low pressure for the moment


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

RB26DETT Vacuum and Wastegate Diagram and Operation for Nissan Skyline GT-R


R32 and R33 version of the Nissan Skyline GT-R are over 25 years old, and legal to import to the USA. R33,R34, and R35 technical information. GTRUSA




www.gtrusablog.com


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Plumb it like the above but without a solenoid. Will give you gate pressure.


----------



## Davidlynch (8 mo ago)

Brilliant thanks for the advice


----------



## Donnie92 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing


----------

